# So who here rode a 50???



## Clouder (17/10/16)

Dang I miss mine!!!

I had a TZR50 Super Fifty back in the day. The slogan for the TZR was " ofcourse girls notice what's between your legs". LOL

I LOVED IT!!! In fact, I'm into restoring old bikes a little and I DESPERATELY NEED a 2 stroke back in my life, even if its a 50! @Casper had a DT50, and purchased a DT175 last week for an absolute steal, we will be restoring it back to it's former glory.

Here's a pic of my TZR back in the day of k@k cameras.



Later I had it sprayed yellow like Vanilla Ice's GSXR in Cool as Ice. 



After that I painted it lime green and it looked stunning. Still wanna kill myself for selling it all those years ago!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/10/16)

Damn, old Transvaal plates


----------



## boxerulez (17/10/16)

I had a RG50, fun POS, basically bicycle with a motor.


----------



## Vaporeon13 (17/10/16)

I miss my old 50! I had a Honda MBX50 and a Suzuki RG50.

The MBX was hilarious because it was a 2 seater. I could not get up any hills with a pillion. Also slipped a few times in the rain, on silly things like the "T" of the stop sign. Had a chick on the back that day.

RG was a little rocket!

I'd be keen to get a lekker 2 stroke 250cc, like a RGV250. Have some powerband fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

Most irritating thing ever made. I'd rather tolerate a mosquito.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/10/16)

Way back in 1994 on my 1982 Yamaha RZ50. I have found that all those that refer to 50's as "volume controls" are the jealous okes who never had one. Best motor ever made! No other motor puts out double it's engine capacity in speed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Cool cat in that photo @Viper_SA !
Great one

PS - Interesting about the motor putting out double its capacity in speed. Never thought of that


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/16)

I missed the whole 50 phase, to be honest bikes scared the crap out of me. I think it was an experience in my much much younger days when my uncle took me for a ride through the plantations that did it. It was only much later that I saw the appeal and bought my first bike, the one I learned to ride with, a 1978 XS1100

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (18/10/16)

The best part was, being 16 and still in high school, all my buddies had to beg their parents for lifts, I'd just laugh and tell them I'd meet them there.

A full tank cost like 20 bucks, 10 bucks for 2 stroke oil, and that would last me a week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (18/10/16)

Suzuki TS50> Suzuki RM125> Honda CB400 Hawk> Harley 1200 Sportster Nightster> Yamaha MT-09.

That's my bike history up until today.

Honestly can't say I miss the TS, there were bicycles that owned that thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mac75 (18/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I missed the whole 50 phase, to be honest bikes scared the crap out of me. I think it was an experience in my much much younger days when my uncle took me for a ride through the plantations that did it. It was only much later that I saw the appeal and bought my first bike, the one I learned to ride with, a 1978 XS1100
> 
> View attachment 72035



Yeah me too. Probably missed out on the 2 stroke fun. Could never get my head around a 50cc. Way back in the day it was a yammy mg250 king of the road. The ultimate delivery bike haha. These days its a R1. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (18/10/16)

I had a Yamaha DT50. Was immaculate when I bought her, and then I heavily modified it, with a YZ250 rear shock, Kawasaki KX60 Piston and induction port manually slotted, as well as a RZ gearbox and performance reeds, gas flowed head and barrel ports. OMW I loved that bike!!

Now, I just bought a DT175 and I am planning to factory restore it. Was working on the wiring loom till almost 1am this morning.
I also have a Yamaha FJ1100, Yamaha RT100, Yamaha PW50, a Kawasaki ZX-9R, a Vespa 200, A Kawasaki KDX200 and 5 x Yamaha XT500s

Here is a pic of 1995, my DT50



Here is my DT175 (In a "not so perfect" condition)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

Hello there big brother @Mac75. This is my daily commuter. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

I so badly wanted a DT, got a Yamaha Jog, which I offroaded, and my dad sold it on 1400 kms. I obviously was not the "girly girl" my mom wanted (the only dress I own, is my wedding dress).
Got a Honda 230 a while back, sold it, got a Blaster, sold that (I am just a horse person, but really do not mind being on the back of a R1 at 340kms/h - I am a speed freak), Hubby had a KTM 525 and 990, which he sold recently due to circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/10/16)

One of my toys I had.Yamaha Raptor 700.

Couldn't ride 2 wheels anymore after married life.So settled on a 4 wheeler.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/10/16)

I loooovvvveeee 2 strokes....
Grew up riding a suzuki DS80 which i sold and later on bought a DT125 and 3 months after some f#&kers jumped my wall and stole it. (I had no insurance and was heart broken)


----------



## Neal (21/10/16)

Started my love of bikes back in 1974 with a Yamaha FS1E 50, which I managed to fall off on a weekly basis. Current bikes are a 1965 BSA Bantam trials, 1978 SWM 125 trials and a 1978 Yamaha SR500 road bike. Still managing to fall off pretty frequently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

